# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Erfahrungen Marburg oder Gieen?

## Asclepia

Hallo, ich suche Erfahrungsberichte von den Unis Marburg und Gieen, da ich berlege die Uni zu wechseln. 

Wie zufrieden seid ihr im klinischen Abschnitt? Wie oft kann man praktische Kurse wiederholen? Wird gelost um Pltze? 

Ich wrde mich sehr ber Antworten freuen  :Grinnnss!:

----------

